# Introducing Milo the Maine Coon!



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

The day FINALLY came for me to pick up Milo my first little maine coon kitten. I am SMITTED. He is confident, happy, affectionate, adventurous and purry.

He's only been here an hour and is already making his indentation on the sofa!

Here's a few pics, im sure ill have more later.

One quick question - the breeder trimmed his claws before he came and I dont think she meant to but got a bit close and I realised one of his claws was bleeding on the way home. On close inspection it has been cut quite far up  Took a little while to stop bleeding but doesn't seem to be bothering him, and I will dip his paw into some lightly salted water every so often. Is there anything else I can do or will it just grow out eventually and cause no ultimate harm? Ive never trimmed my cats claws before so this is new to me.

Anyway..pics! Hope they're not too big.




























"Im choosing to sleep NEXT to my nice posh cosey bed that you bought me "


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cant give you the answer to the nail question, am sure someone will be along to help soon 



As for the pictures ............... he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :001_wub:



Just a thought, try posting your question in the cat health forum, think more people go in there


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jenny


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Plain flour out of the kitchen cupboard dip it in some of that it will stop any bleeding,i wouldnt bathe it unless it gets infected.Its best for it to dry up. x


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for that reply - I didnt know about using flour! It has stopped bleeding I think, its just stained his pale fur a little bit. I will just keep a close eye on him then


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He really is gorgeous , as for his nail , i would leave it but keep an eye on it incase of infection but im sure he will be fine, when clipping cats nails you only need clip off the very tip of the nail as it can be quie sore for the cat/kitten. good luck with him............Chris.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yes i agree gorgeous


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous.
You will be a bit nervous when you first trim his nails but as Raggs says don't take off more than the tip.You will get used to it (it took me a while but know it's easier than cutting my own nails :lol.
If he's an outdoor cat he will not doing as frequently as an indoor.
Also don't be tempted to get to bigger clippers than you need,I made this mistake first of all and now use these. Nail Trimmer, Cat/Kitten - DiscountedPetProducts.Net


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry sweety but I think you have just found a new master whose every whim must be obeyed. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

He is very handsome  Such a gorgeous colour too!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous kitty


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's absolutely stunning :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely boy he looks so much at home already


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: He is purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect Congratulations  our old MC :001_wub: was called Milo to


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

another gorgeous coonlet. Oh well one day :cryin::cryin:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> another gorgeous coonlet. Oh well one day :cryin::cryin:


Come on Cazz, get yourself a kitten and join the coonie crew lol............Chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh I'm going too don't worry Chris. I have a coonie fund and am saving my £2 coins! The only problem is OH believes kittens should come in twos [and I'm not going to argue with him on that score ]. Apparently he told a friend who wants to breed birmans and who said we could have a kitten, that she's got no chance us having one unless its a coonie! Really though I don't want to do anything regarding kittens whilst Ginger is still with us [has lymphoma], as don't want to upset him in his last days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Love his big ears! He's one fab wee man!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy :001_wub:
Of course he's choosing to sit next to the new bed - that's what cat beds are for  Every time I see a lovely cosy bed I have to stop myself as I know it won't get used


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He looks a beauty. What great ears!


----------



## xzhou (May 19, 2011)

ah he's amazingly cute!!!!! love his face! and everything else  xxx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awwww beautiful! bet you're a very happy slave


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
What more can i say other than i have MC envy


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

He is lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful kitten. I love his colour:001_smile:


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats On Your New Kitty Cat! He's So Cute! Such a beautiful colour. xx


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

A few more for you all!




























He is an absolute bundle of joy, and the most perfect kitten. He is well behaved, plays happily with us or on his own, is not being too boisterous with our moggys, eating whatever he's given, using his litter tray...and he is SO talkative. I've never had a cat before where I feel like I am being told off all the time! He has such a distinctive meow. We are in love with him!


----------

